# 1998 WTB Phoenix



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd been drooling over these for some time now thanks to you lot. And I am happy to report that I found one thanks to the glory of internet bike-geekery.

The Phoenix landed late yesterday afternoon after a life in the pacific North West. Many thanks to Lawrence for wrangling it and packing/shipping so well (and alerting me to it to begin with!).

Specs:

1998 WTB Phoenix, 18", in a really awesome pistachio sage-y color
140mm rear, standard brakes, suspension corrected
Manitou R7 80mm
XTR m952-series BB, crankset, brakes, shifter/brake lever, SPDs
Thomson post and stem, Flite saddle
Koski titanium bar
King ti cages
DKG collar
Momentum headset
Gravy-built WTB Momentum Hubs on SpeedMaster rims
Velociraptor front, Panaracer Fire XC rear

Yesterday evening I unpacked and disassembled everything. Cleaned, de/re-greased, and rebuilt. This morning I really wanted to get a ride in, but didn't make it out until around 11am.

I headed up San Roque Road past the reservoir to the Jesusita trail. There are a ton of videos on YouTube if anyone is interested. It is a really fun multi-use trail with lots of twisty singletrack, large rocks and some roots, a couple stream crossings, and great dirt that's mostly shaded under a thick canopy or trees. The trail pops out onto a road&#8230;.a really really steep paved road. After a few switchbacks you rejoin the trail, and eventually make it to Inspiration Point. My plan was to switch to the Tunnel Trail from there, another nice local ride&#8230;.but I was overcome with the desire to climb Cathedral Peak. Up the hill I went.

Made a good amount of progress on the bike, but eventually the trail got very twisty and rocky/steep, and I began to hike-a-bike. Then it was the bike as walker to pull me vertical.....until the trail got very narrow and overgrown. After that, all I could do was scramble up and over large large rocks while portaging, and in turns holding the bike over the top of overgrown vegetation while literally wading up the tight little trail near the summit. Once I hoofed it up to the top, I could see that the way down on the other side was even worse&#8230;.

I didn't want to portage back over the same terrain, so instead I decided to&#8230;.portage over different terrain. A couple ridge lines over I could see a Cal Edison fire road under some power cables. I went for it. It was nasty work for about an hour of bushwhacking, but I made it to the fire road, and started heading west, toward the San Marcos pass road. The fire road had some wide open sections, and others that were vastly overgrown, some that were washed out. All the areas had large basketball-sized rocks at regular intervals. In deep brush those things can sneak up on you&#8230;.

Eventually I popped out about half-way up the San Marcos Pass on Rt 154 after finding an outlet on a private ranch. Luckily no one spotted me riding by, or I would have been forced to ask them for water. I cruised back into town 3.5 hours later winded, scratched, and poison-oaked, but smiling like a kid.

The ride:

The Phoenix was really really well-mannered, super nicely balanced bike. Pretty standard reaction, but its is totally true-- what a great ride. It went where I wanted it to go without a hiccup when I nudged it more forcefully, but in general riding it just feels really stable and confidence-inspiring. Quick enough for the tight, and stable on the descents. I spun out my top gear on the pass road down to town, and it felt great at very high speed on road too.

This was the first time I have ever spent significant time on a modern fork, so I really enjoyed that as well. I was quite impressed with the R7. The lock out is easy to use and actually means business, which was great for the extensive climbing I did. Dialed down it seemed to track really well and was super plush. For a mid range fork I was really stoked on it, and it is really nice to have a modern fork with rim brakes. I've got a Bomber that came with the bike &#8230; but I think I'll stick with the R7. I am a total newb on suspension--the last fork I spent any real time with was the Mag 20 I had on my Yo Eddy waaaay back when. This was a welcome change. And it only took me 15 minutes or so to get used to things moving around down there.

The bad: I gave the frame its first chain suck (d'oh), and managed to scratch the downtube decal in the brush&#8230;&#8230;The upside is that now its mine  I'm looking forward to spending a lot more trail time on this bird.

Things to change:

Not a fan of the grips or the red Fire XC that came with the bike, but both performed well enough today, aesthetics aside.They'll get swapped eventually (the grips sooner than later). The Koski bar was comfy at 23" and a hair of sweep, but I am still dreaming of a Luv Handle. The Momentum stuff isn't as blingy as I might want&#8230;.but we'll see. I might swap the headset out for a King before too long, but it may take a while before I can do anything about the wheels. If a WTB post and a new Steve Potts stem fell into my lap I'd be happy, but the Thomson stuff is light and solid. Once I have the concentric adjusting nut from Colker, the back brake will get a red ano DKG brace to stiffen things up.

So&#8230;&#8230;that's that! And here're some pics! (alas, none down in the twisty parts of Jesusita, these are all once I was up the road and into the second half)










































































And some back at home afterward:

































































Teh Suck!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice! I love the color.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> Nice! I love the color.


+2 love the color.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What a great report! Thanks for writing it up!! So excited for you.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Congrats! Very, very nice.

Any idea if that's a re-spray or was the original color? Either way, it's unusual and very cool.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree- great color and great report! Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Beautiful. This pegs just about everything I like in a MTB.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Awesome. Please put a chainstay slap protector on tho!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Just put an R7 on the Lucky Strike, great fork!!!
That's a good lookin bike, and nice pictures.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I asked for it. Can't decide if I'm happy to see and hear this now, or heartbroken. You've strengthened my reslove though! Congratulations again. Take care of that baby, and have fun!


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Great writeup and kudos for "making it yours". I can't wait until I get mine back and start putting on the miles, too. 

Glad you like it!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks y'all. Indeed, the first scratch is the most important to a relationship!

I was really really happy to find it and happier to land it, since I know a few others were after it. The listing was here on MTBR, so thanks again to the site 

Re: paint-- Original as far as I know. The story from the seller was that this was a female racer's bike (sponsored?) who fell on hard times and had the bike held in escrow or something by a lawyer/friend who never rode it. The lawyer eventually let it go to the second real owner, who seems to have have ridden it, albeit carefully as evidenced by the condition. So, as far as I know it is the original paint. Maybe a request from owner #1?

Stay protector is needed---still have any of yours? If not, Velox or hockey tape for the time being....

And on the R7---glad you are digging yours. I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

I emailed tre seller 1 hour after the CL ad was posted and did not hear back until I contacted him again 2 days later (bike sold) . He thought I was a scammer. However he had an agreement with the pervious owner to sell the bike for the price he bought it for.
Enjoy the bike, nice photos!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

just.. beautifull. wtb had some nice grips. you could score from ebay, maybe. really comfy and good looking. love that bar... i like the thomson stuff on that bike. it looks classy. :thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks man! Looking forward to adding the DKG thanks to you as well. WTB grips are the way to go--actually checked a few bike shops downtown today, but alas, none in stock. I'll be on the 'Bay....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Congrats Nate. Great ride and ride report.

Deffo a tire change. I know thats always such a personal preference thing, but it'll really bring the bike alive for you I think. Otherwise you kept it smart and simple, gotta love it!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, I certainly hear you on the tires. I like the Velociraptor and the Fire XC actually didn't hook up _all_ that bad, but damn, it really is one god-awful ugly tire.

Those are what came on it, and they'll be replaced eventually. First thing will be the grips though..... But all in all, I was really glad to get out on it yesterday


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fast, isn't it?!! :headphones: I guess I'm not going to sell mine after all.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Better not, you are certainly making plenty of room for it to stretch out!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah. I feel relieved. Thanks, Nate! What do you need to finish your build? BP has the chainstay protectors, you want me to pick up some original grips for you? The modern ones? Black Mountain Cycles has them, I think.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I was actually just googling the different grips. I used the Dual Compound for years and they were great....but I am sort of tempted by the new Moto-X lock ons with the (more restrained) red ano. 
We'll see......and thanks for the offer! ( you should be getting something from me in the next day or so, btw)


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Many thanks to Colker for the DKG help! I went with the black over the red.... (tho the red will be heading toward a Monster build...once I can find hardware)

Alas, the rear tire is still the same.

A few parts changes: DKG booster, grey ano bottle bolts, flopped my 5 deg stem to -5 (and now the logo is upside down-NOSWOHT!), swapped in a King headset, added some Ritchey grips, swapped out the RapidFire Plus for XTR v-brake levers (and a cleaner set of v-brakes from my now-gone Salsa), and 7 speed thumbies (which I got to index _almost_ perfectly with 9 speed...then it got annoying to be be _almost_ perfect so we're back to friction), and lastly, some Velox to protect the stay. Phew.

Neat to notice that the lower junction of the downtube/headtube is fillet brazed when I swapped the h/s.

Tomorrow morning I am going to hit the Romero Canyon Trail. I've hiked it a couple times, but this will be the first time on a bike. Should be fun


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Many thanks to Colker for the DKG help! I went with the black over the red.... (tho the red will be heading toward a Monster build...once I can find hardware)
> 
> Alas, the rear tire is still the same.
> 
> ...


M950 the RD and Cassette so you can run 8spd and index it. Or better yet, DA 7400!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

(the mech's fine either way, and) I have some spare 8 speed cassettes floating around, so totally an option. But isn't DA 7400 the only one the _doesn't_ index cross-gruppo?

In other news, I had a momentary thought of getting a Type II made for it.....and then I heard the going price. If I am going that route I need to sell some more parts :eekster:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

It's looking good.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

colker1 said:


> DKG booster is looking much better on the Phoenix than on my shelves..


VERY much appreciated! And aside from the generosity, thanks as well for a pretty seriously reduction in brake boss deflection, too.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> ...I had a momentary thought of getting a Type II made for it.....and then I heard the going price. If I am going that route I need to sell some more parts :eekster:


At roughly the price of modern Fox front fork, it's a bargain. Handmade (by a HoF builder), beautiful, will last forever and perform as well in 20 years as it does today. Can you say that about any suspension fork?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The green... It's such a nice color. Understated and intense.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

halaburt said:


> At roughly the price of modern Fox front fork, it's a bargain. Handmade (by a HoF builder), beautiful, will last forever and perform as well in 20 years as it does today. Can you say that about any suspension fork?


Totally agree with the sentiment on all counts..... it'll just take more shekels than I expected it would.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Totally agree with the sentiment on all counts..... it'll just take more shekels than I expected it would.


I agree with Hapsburg oooohhhh. Autocorrect. Halaburt. But the phoenix is just one of those vintage bikes that's a lot of fun with suspension.

Save up.for.it.or.just be patient and pick up a used one. Isn't it a 1 1/8"?

Haha. Nm. Sheesh. I see thread title now.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Solidly 1&1/8th, that's how they rolled in '98. And the steerer tube length is something to reckon with.

Given the cost....if I am pinching pennies it'd perhaps be better applied to getting a Type II for the other bird on the horizon, a ti 29er. 

*the horizon is suuuuper distant, mind you.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You getting a potts 29er?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Saving my pennies. I'd love to get on the list. But I need to do a little cull before I could afford a frame....or to build it up for that matter!

Certainly one of the builders I would like to get something from before they retire.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Saving my pennies. I'd love to get on the list. But I need to do a little cull before I could afford a frame....or to build it up for that matter!
> 
> Certainly one of the builders I would like to get something from before they retire.


Well.... actually you DO have a Potts bike, if you think about it! Don't diminish your fortune on that count. When you ended up with this bike instead of me, I went back to my Plan-A of saving pennies for the Ti 29er, though. But I'll add one more vote that you should eventually get the type II, too. The beauty of the 1 1/8" ahead-set and modern stem you've got, as much as I (and perhaps you, too?) have resisted them, is that you'll be able to quickly swap between forks as your mood suits you! _Two_ bikes for the price of a fork! As you said, make it a priority to get it while you can...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WTB Phoenix. Designed by Charlie Cunningham, hand built by Steve Potts. There is no down side to owning one.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

No diminishment intended--- I have just been A) itching to own a 29er, B) itching to get a ti bike, and C) itching to get a custom bike. I was thinking about Rody too, but the wait seems crazy long these days. And with all the other benefits to a frame from Steve Potts......yep, that leaves me saving lots and lots of pennies.

Agreed as well that a modern set up certainly does make it easy to run rigid and sus. Maybe I should start a separate piggy bank for a Type II.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Just made it back from this morning's Romero Canyon ride. Twas great! I didn't do the technical creek trail, but instead took the long long fireroad all the way up, then bombed down. Nice to get the Phoenix up to speed on a downhill off road. The bike performed great. The DKG was a marked improvement, and I was definitely appreciating all 80mm of loving up front. I have noticed a wee bit of the fabled seatpost slippage. Not much, and maybe I just need to clamp down a bit more (the runs-slightly-small Thomson probably adds to the issue)....or maybe I need to get off my ass on these rocky climbs.

The trail is really cool---great views nearly at every turn, very strenuous but not impossible to keep it going at a good clip, plenty of rocks, little jumps, and nasties to keep your attention and jar you silly on the way down, and to top it off a couple small stream crossings. The 70 degree weather didn't hurt. But man, I need to get back in shape.....before Keysville.

Here's a scenery pic, and then a few more of the bike after I had finished up, replete with Santa Barbara's excuse for winter mud.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Tight bike Nate, love that colour. Tell a snowed in swede where Romero Canyon is in the states, looks like a fun place to ride.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Here ya go!

Santa Barbara, CA: Romero Canyon | Mountain Biking in California


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hollister used friction paste on mine. Worked like a charm ever since. I really think you should leave the suspension forks on there. Its a 98. Its not like you're slapping some fox forks on a late 80's bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Damn it Nate, if you show up to Keyesville with that Panaracer tire on that bike still, we're taking the bike away from you.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

'98 is "vintage" for Keyesville purposes?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

halaburt said:


> '98 is "vintage" for Keyesville purposes?


Sadly, I think it is in the modern category. I was planning to bring the WTB for general riding around and a Yo Eddy for racing.....I mean, if I decide to race vintage 
Am I wrong to assume there will be other rides than just the race?

As for the Panaracer, I'll do my damnedest to wear it out before then.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Sadly, I think it is in the modern category. I was planning to bring the WTB for general riding around and a Yo Eddy for racing.....I mean, if I decide to race vintage
> Am I wrong to assume there will be other rides than just the race?
> 
> As for the Panaracer, I'll do my damnedest to wear it out before then.


Skid lots.

Ya. We aim to do a casual ride on Friday. After the XC on Saturday is usually DH pre-runs.
And then lots of general pedaling around and playing musical bikes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I have seen Velox cloth handlebar tape on a chainstay, but never the rim strip tape on a stay. And that installation method... for some reason I thought of jack o lantern teeth.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Skidding: noted.

I had no chain stay protectors and didn't feel like using an old tube, but I did have an extra roll of Velox laying around  It wasn't wrapping well due to its stiffness and the tapering of the stays.....so what you see is plan B. Call me a constructeur!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful bike, and great pics! Love the green...and it definitely would look nice with a black Type II to match the Thomson. Also good info about the R7 - hard to find modern 80mm forks with V-brake studs.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Damn it Nate, if you show up to Keyesville with that Panaracer tire on that bike still, we're taking the bike away from you.


what about the velox tape? kosher?:thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

OK.....so I caved  

Riding the Phoenix has been a blast. I didn't quite decimate the Fire XC's, but the new kicks are certainly nice in the little bit of mucking around I managed to get in over the weekend. Proper ride soon!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

good man! Want me to send you a repop chainstay protector? I can bring it to Keyesville as well.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That'd be awesome--thanks! I might even make it up to NAHBS (though that'd be a lot of extra gas $$ in one month...)

The new tires are a Ground Control _Control_ 2.1 and a Purgatory Control 2.2.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Another little 5mm step.


----------



## charliedid (Feb 24, 2012)

lucky you...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The current build on my 1998. Feeling a lot more congealed now (tho I'll flip the stem neg 5 again soon), and she rounds out at 24.5 lbs. I'm a big fan of the Luv Handle bars. Still need to get the chainslap protector on--thanks again to halaburt and colker!


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

i don't like the fork, but the rest looks nice.


----------



## OldTiGuy (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice bike. Needs a set of WTB Stealth pedals though.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The most recent iteration.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

NIce rims there. Had a hweelset w/ those sunset mavics.. oh, and the bike is beautifull!


----------

